# Pure Feed - pros and cons?



## Kaida (29 June 2017)

Hi all - hoping for some feedback from anyone who's used, or decided not to use, Pure Feed? Pros and Cons...why to buy, why to avoid etc? Looks really good in terms of the packet and according to what's in it it should work out cheaper than me feeding straights but before taking the plunge thought I'd try and get some comments from others!! TIA


----------



## rextherobber (22 July 2017)

Mine's on Pure Easy, was on Agrobs before,but went off it,but no such problem with Pure, absolutely loves it. So do I,no faffing with adding things,balancer included. Horse looks fab, and stocked by Countrywide. Apparently Pure will deliver too. Can't think of any cons!


----------



## Welshie95 (25 July 2017)

Friend of mine has her two on it - one veteran dressage pony and the other her rising 4 year old (son of pony) both good doers. Both on different levels of the Pure Easy I think plus hay and look absolutely great and very level headed. Will be starting my poor doer on the Pure Condition come winter, but I expect it will work out as much more feed per day to maintain weight (2-3kg is recommended for a 500kg horse) so will be going through over a bag per week. Having said that there is an archived thread that plenty of users didn't feed the recommended levels, whilst topping up the balancer to ensure full vit/min spec was met and horse's still looked great.


----------



## Kat (25 July 2017)

I used to have mine on Pure condition. It wasn't cheap and didn't keep enough weight on to feed on its own so I had to add beet too  and she still wasn't well covered. They will deliver but there is a minimum order which I struggled to store in a rodent proof way. 

I changed completely when my mare had foot problems and I put her on a barefoot diet as the pure had too much sugar and not enough of the right vitamins and minerals. 

I now feed copra with alfa chaff. It works out cheaper keeps the weight on and is low sugar.


----------



## Kat (25 July 2017)

Bare in mind to feed at the quantity you need to be a complete feeds you will get through a bag in less than a week unless you have a small pony.


----------



## Squeak (25 July 2017)

I worked on a yard where horses were fed on this and I don't rate it all, even the good doers were having massive feeds and anything that needed extra for condition looked terrible on it.  

Try this feed programme instead - Most people don't really know about it but I wouldn't use anything else anymore because of the quality of it and the results it's had on my horses and it works out at a very reasonable price as well.

http://www.gwfnutrition.com/equine-products


----------



## Nicnac (25 July 2017)

Have mine on it and have done so for past 3 or 4 years. One is a very good doer on Pure Easy and Pure Competition a few days before an event; the others are TBs and are on Pure Easy and Pure Condition depending on workload.  I don't feed much at all - TB's have a round scoop am and pm whilst fatty has a scoop split btw 2 feeds.  I like the fact you can mix and match depending on needs as all same base and can ride straight after feeding.  Lots of local feedshops are now stocking it and there is no minimum order whether local or via website.  It just becomes cheaper the more you order.  Works for me and I know a few pros who use it too.

Also like their supplements, especially the Electrolytes.


----------



## Red-1 (25 July 2017)

I used it for a few years, horse looked great, just had a 3lb scoop 2 X a day. Used Pure Easy.


----------



## Welshie95 (26 July 2017)

Squeak said:



			I worked on a yard where horses were fed on this and I don't rate it all, even the good doers were having massive feeds and anything that needed extra for condition looked terrible on it.  

Try this feed programme instead - Most people don't really know about it but I wouldn't use anything else anymore because of the quality of it and the results it's had on my horses and it works out at a very reasonable price as well.

http://www.gwfnutrition.com/equine-products

Click to expand...

Looking at the Fibergest (cereal free), does this require the balancer on top as it already has an 8% ash content..?


----------



## PoppyAnderson (26 July 2017)

Squeak said:



			I worked on a yard where horses were fed on this and I don't rate it all, even the good doers were having massive feeds and anything that needed extra for condition looked terrible on it.  

Try this feed programme instead - Most people don't really know about it but I wouldn't use anything else anymore because of the quality of it and the results it's had on my horses and it works out at a very reasonable price as well.

http://www.gwfnutrition.com/equine-products

Click to expand...

No thanks - it's full of sugar.


----------



## {97702} (26 July 2017)

I really rate Pure Feeds - I will be up front and say I started feeding it because they sponsor my yard owner, so the feed is included in my livery, but when I moved to another yard for 6 months I carried on feeding it because I like the results so much.  All the horses on the yard look fantastic on it - I really can't think of any disadvantages


----------



## Kaida (28 July 2017)

Thank you all!!

Definitely not going to touch the high sugar GWF diet - my Lusitano is insulin resistant and a bit like a hyper active child, he would have a fit! 

Going to order some pure easy (seems to be a good default) and veteran pellets (for the old pony who has no teeth left) and see how we go...fingers crossed! I've been using their linseed as it works out cheaper than other suppliers of the same quality so will be easier to meet the minimum order amount...


----------



## AandK (30 July 2017)

Kat said:



			I used to have mine on Pure condition. It wasn't cheap and didn't keep enough weight on to feed on its own so I had to add beet too  and she still wasn't well covered. They will deliver but there is a minimum order which I struggled to store in a rodent proof way. 

I changed completely when my mare had foot problems and I put her on a barefoot diet as the pure had too much sugar and not enough of the right vitamins and minerals. 

I now feed copra with alfa chaff. It works out cheaper keeps the weight on and is low sugar.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with this. Loved the idea of Pure Feed and it was great only having one sack to feed, but my lad didn't bloom on it (Pure Condition) so it was costing me more to feed extras. 

I now feed hifi (senior), speedibeet, linseed and grass nuts to my two (20 and 27yo). The 20yo is still in work so also gets keyplus as a top up. The both look fab on this and it costs me less than it did to feed them on PF. I still buy their treats though!


----------



## AandK (30 July 2017)

Kaida said:



			Thank you all!!

Definitely not going to touch the high sugar GWF diet - my Lusitano is insulin resistant and a bit like a hyper active child, he would have a fit! 

Going to order some pure easy (seems to be a good default) and veteran pellets (for the old pony who has no teeth left) and see how we go...fingers crossed! I've been using their linseed as it works out cheaper than other suppliers of the same quality so will be easier to meet the minimum order amount...
		
Click to expand...

Interesting what you say about the linseed, I use Charnwood mill linseed and found it to be the same quality as PF but much, much cheaper!


----------



## ester (30 July 2017)

It is exactly the same stuff, just PF put their packaging on it. Charnwood have the only micronizer in the country. 

Pure feeds in general I am so so on, Frank eats it like smarties which is usually not a good sign  - used to nab some if needed to feed antibiotics/bute etc  my impression that overall it works out quite expensive though and I would rather mix my own from straights and adjust the proportions as I want.


----------



## Kaida (31 July 2017)

AandK said:



			Interesting what you say about the linseed, I use Charnwood mill linseed and found it to be the same quality as PF but much, much cheaper!
		
Click to expand...

Because I'd be buying in bulk it gets the price down through PF - If I were only buying two bags a time yes, it's more expensive! Also used to buy from Charnwood Milling direct but it's worth it now I'll be getting enough bags for the discount lol!


----------



## ester (31 July 2017)

It's never cheapest from Charnwood, other sites are cheaper usually  Iirc pure feeds linseed is in a 15 kg bag, not 20 so make sure you are working out price per kilo not bag.


----------



## Kaida (31 July 2017)

Oh yes - I'm big on working out everything per kilo - I work in IT, so I've got a spreadsheet set up which takes in the price per bag and weight of bag for each feed (old plan and all possible new plans), weight of each feed per scoop, works out how many bags of each thing to last me a month for all the horses and how much it will be and applies discount on number of bags etc...at the moment PF looks to be working out cheaper than me feeding straights so we shall see how they do..!


----------

